# Eli dogs...



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I want to talk Eli dogs. Mostly but not only badger or skull dogs. I want to know mayo has seen em, what traits they carrie. Who likes em who dislikes em and why.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Definitely following this thread


----------



## TDK (Dec 29, 2013)

It is impossible and it isn't accurate to try and judge entire lineages, especially the more peddled and populated ones. Too many people own and have owned them, gone different directions with them, crossed them differently etc....especially when you consider how long ago the dog of origin lived and died.

IMO if someone is in search of dogs with any certain ancestry, they should evaluate individual dogs, dogs around them, closely behind them, the yard from where they might come, and the breeder/owner. This will serve you much better.

T.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Understood. Tdk where I tend to disagrees is you could line up ten eli dogs and some one could pick out more then half correctly if they are tightly line breed. I understand their is no way to know exactly what one dog is but.many tight families carrier a number of traits that they share with their family to some degree. This would be why many folks dont go from line to line and choose a family to work with...?


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

you already know how i feel! ima try and put you in touch with a man that has some first class hounds str8 off of what you asking about! mite take a day or so tho.


----------



## TDK (Dec 29, 2013)

Rudy, it's true that if you continue something tight for many generations that sure, it will carry a few "trends", but there again, you're talking probably one or two peoples' dogs and not an ENTIRE lineage, which was more my point. 

For example, my dogs have been familial with very few crosses for more years than I care to share. LOL So, there will be some common trends when continued as such. But they aren't and never have been peddled or disbursed to every asshat who walks the face of the earth, either. Therein is the difference I refer to.

T.


----------



## rex abernathy (Nov 23, 2013)

I loved them! The ones I saw and owned were game and hard. Trouble was a good example. Eli jr., trouble, hurt, bullyson were all imo good dogs and if anyone has kept them over the years I would be interested in feeding them (welder)!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Welder this guy I been talking to keep s as good a stock as you can find in TX that is why a good ole dogger from down south has offered up a stud. Thanks rec this is why ask about folks opinion.

TdK was just lookingnfornpersonal experiences with dogs from the line. More sowhy I asked bout two dogs in general because they would be up close stock not way back in the ped. Skull and Badger. Were the two I was interested the most in know if any had dogs down from them. Thanks for the responses. Weld please do let me know cause I alway open to good stock...


----------



## TDK (Dec 29, 2013)

Understood, Rudy, and best of luck.

T.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

TDK said:


> It is impossible and it isn't accurate to try and judge entire lineages, especially the more peddled and populated ones. Too many people own and have owned them, gone different directions with them, crossed them differently etc....especially when you consider how long ago the dog of origin lived and died.
> 
> T.


Good point TDK. I have told others more than once, you could have two guys split a yard of tight line-bred dogs, never out-crossed, and that have been straight blood for 20 years....within the next 15 years these two breeders will have different types of dogs, although the same blood of origin.

Thing about tight line-breeding is, you get the good with the bad. This is where culling can come into play. With the peddlers, they never cull. No bloodline is so perfect that it never needs culling. The only time an outcrossing is made is when something is lacking in the straight blood, IMO. Like the saying goes, "if it isn't broke, don't fix it." Too many often try to make something better and only end up ruining what they started with.

As for Eli dogs, I have never owned one, but have heard they were among the top dogs...

Just my two cents.


----------



## TDK (Dec 29, 2013)

That's a good two cents


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Understood TDK and geo man. Always knew each doggernhas his own style and wants so things differ I only know couple guys that keep the dogs so just trying to get other insight. I been offered a dog and more so just trying to get feel for who has used them...


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Rudy.. take what TDK said in his original reply, put it with Welders reply.. check out what stock welder can point you too. Because it is as in alligator..  After going on a genetic spill on GD over yondr to them alligator boys that Limey chipped in on. Ended up givin Limey direction on how to bring about the strongest Alligator traits Pheno and Geno and dang if he didnt buy dilatta before I could gather the funds.  Hell I guess its easier that way, I can always go holler at GH for a stud back into his Hammonds Heinzl X I got. BUT still.. THATS THE POINT .. EVEN LIMEY... Mr Im all ALLIGATOR himself. Understood what I laid out. What TDK and Welder both are saying IMO.. Gotta go to the source. TO THE SOURCE  the closest group of dogs around the last authentic dog of its direct lineage.  I haven't ever bred bosco and I will probably end up selling him before I do. Because Im not near to any SOLID boudreaux, in which I belive he would be best suited for as a good outX. He's Wildside 3/4 and 1/4 Africa and Baddass. If again someone had a wildside dog that was still good then he'd be good there. Dogs do breed true I believe. If they are true to ped and are true to mind and heart  Yeh you might only get 5 pups and 2 good uns.. BUT YOU GOT 2 GOOD UNS  just how I see it. Keep goin and you'll produce a litter that each will go at least 2 races around the block. Some would see a GR CH finish. It just takes time, space, and solid partnership with good minded folks. Everyone has a flakey moment or two, .. find what ya like.. go with that and stick with that... Some old timers say go with what ya got. I like that one two.. BUT often times that reminds ya of what you like. Go to the source get what you like and besure the dogs around em are genuine.  up:


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Stan andn I understand. I textnl ya later.


----------

